
Show HN: Made an App for Coders to stay up-to-date with their coding languages - romeoonisim
https://codenews.app/
======
evnix
now I need another App to stay updated?, could have been a good PWA website.

~~~
romeoonisim
:D thanks for the feedback! We are growing day by day, maybe we will create a
PWA website also if it's requested by multiple users.

